# Seerosen und bewegtes Wasser?



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,
bin ganz neu hier und habe schon Fragen (oder umgekehrt).
Wir haben unseren Swimmingpool (4x10m, bis 1,60 tief) zum Teich umfunktioniert. Seit gestern ist das Ganze fertig. Bis jetzt sind drin: Arum, __ Iris, Pontederia, Aponogeton und Seerosen (N. caerulea, A.J.Welch, N. "sunrise").
Frage: Die alte Poolpumpe ist geblieben, gefiltert wird über Filterkies. Wieviel Strömung vertragen Seerosen? Mein Mann besteht darauf, daß das Ding mindestens 5 Stunden am Tag läuft, er hat Angst, das das Wasser kippt.
Grüße


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,

wo bist Du denn zuhause, dass Du Nymphaea caerulea in einem Teich im Freiland halten kannst???

Seerosen machen ein bißchen Strömung mit. In einem Bach würden sie niemals wachsen, aber sie kommen in der Natur auch in ganz träge fliessenden Seitenarmen von Flüssen vor. Unsere Seerosenweiher sind Stauweiher, daher herrscht in ihnen auch eine geringe Strömung. Was Seerosen wirklich nicht vertragen sind Fontänen und Springbrunnen, einfach alles was ihre Blätter ständig nass macht. Dann bekommen sie mit Sicherheit Pilzinfektionen.

Wie habt ihr euren Teich angelegt? Gibt es eine ausreichend große Sumpfzone zur Wasserreinigung?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Werner,

ich bin zuhause in Südafrika in der Nähe von Kapstadt. N. caerulea soll ja die einzige Seerose sein, die hier wild in der Natur vorkommt.
Unser "Teich" ist, wie gesagt, ein Swimmingpool. Mein Mann ist zu faul, um für ein paar Mal baden im Jahr das Ding ständig sauber zu halten. Er, der Teich, hat keine richtige Sumpfzone, nur drei Einstiegstufen auf verschiedener Höhe und dann die Tiefe abfallend von 1m auf 1,60m.
Es gibt keine Fontäne, nur den Wassereinlaß von der Teichfilterpumpe, ungefähr so stark wie ein voll aufgedrehter __ Wasserschlauch. Die Seerosen stehen nicht direkt in der Strömung, sondern links und rechts daneben, etwa 5 und 7 m weg vom Auslaß.
Das Unbefriedigende hierzuland ist, daß jedermann lediglich Kois hat und keine "normalen" Teiche, deshalb weiß auch keiner so recht Bescheid. Auf alle Fragen, die man hat, gibts immer die Antwort: "Oh, this shouldn't be a problem!"
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Vielleicht kann ich auch mal mit einem Bild dienen   
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,

Südafrika! Das erklärt natürlich einiges. In Südafrika ist mindestens noch eine tropische Seerose zuhause, nämlich Nymphaea capensis (viel schöner als Nymphaea coerulea!). Sie ist erstaunlich robust und blüht bei mir auch noch jetzt im Herbst.

Was Du hier im Forum zum Thema Teiche liest, das kannst Du nicht 1:1 auf die Verhältnisse bei Dir übertragen. Unter anderen Klimabedingungen tauchen ganz andere Probleme beim Teichbau auf. Zum Beispiel muss man in den meisten Fällen auf das Anlegen einer Sumpfzone verzichten, weil dadurch __ Wasserschildkröten und __ Schlangen angelockt werden. In den USA haben Teiche so gut wie niemals eine Sumpfzone, denn dort sind giftige Wasserschlangen ein echtes Problem. In Europa sollten in einem Teich möglichst keine Fische sein, in den Tropen wird man unbedingt Fische im Teich haben wollen wegen der Moskitogefahr. 

Vielleicht schaust Du mal auf der Seite der International Watergardening Society vorbei? Dort sind viele Mitglieder aus den südlichen USA und einigen tropischen Ländern (es gibt auch ein Mitglied aus Südafrika). Mir fällt gerade auch ein, dass mich einmal eine Gärtnerei aus Südafrika kontaktiert hat wegen tropischen Seerosen, aber das ist irgendwie im Sand verlaufen. Schade, denn sonst könnte ich wenn im Herbst mein Platzproblem beginnt, meine überschüssigen tropischen Seerosen einfach nach Südafrika verkaufen ... ;-)

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deine Stellungnahme und Deinen Tipp. Da werde ich ganz bestimmt vorbeischauen. Das mit der Übertragbarkeit ist mir schon klar, es läuft hier vieles anders als in Mitteleuropa. Manches ist einfacher (kein Frost), manches ist schwieriger (jede Menge unbekannte Schädlinge, Trockenheit im Sommer, ganz andere Sonnenstrahlung). 
Das mit dem "im Sande verlaufen" ist typisch für Südafrika, hier muß man hinter allem herlaufen. Die Südafrikaner sind zwar furchtbar nette Leute, freundlich, zuvorkommend, aber nicht sehr beharrlich. 
Es ist auch schwierig, Einfuhrerlaubnisse für Pflanzen zu bekommen. Wir haben seit ein paar Jahren ein Gesetz über "alien invaders". Das ist eine Liste von Pflanzen, Bäumen etc., die hier nicht einheimisch sind. Die darf man nicht nur nicht mehr pflanzen, sondern sie sind auch nicht mehr im Handel erhältlich, und man muß sie sogar entfernen. Darunter fallen auch so gut wie alle Schwimmpflanzen (Eichhornia und Konsorten). Die sind alle geächtet, man hat wohl Angst, sie überwuchern die einheimische Vegetation. Sogar Thompson und Morgan in England liefert seine Samen nicht mehr nach Südafrika.
In diesem Sinne: Vielen Dank nochmals und leibe Grüße!


----------

